# sinon autant que



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!

Sempre nel mio solito commentario in francese, mi sono imbattuto in questa citazione da Calvino:
"L’obéissance envers les princes et les magistrats s’accorde bien avec la crainte et service de Dieu: mais d’autre part, si les princes usurpent quelque chose de l’authorité de Dieu, qu’il ne leur faut point obéir, *sinon autant qu*’il se pourra faire sans offenser Dieu"

La mia domanda è: come si traduce *sinon autant que*?
Può andare qualcosa come "almeno finché"? Ossia:
"...se i principi usurpano qualcosa dell'autorità di Dio, che non gli si obbedisca affatto, almeno finché si potrà fare senza offendere Dio".

Ciao e grazie!

B.


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!



vlaparakob_italiurad said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Sempre nel mio solito commentario in francese, mi sono imbattuto in questa citazione da Calvino:
> "L’obéissance envers les princes et les magistrats s’accorde bien avec la crainte et service de Dieu: mais d’autre part, si les princes usurpent quelque chose de l’authorité de Dieu, qu’il ne leur faut point obéir, *sinon autant qu*’il se pourra faire sans offenser Dieu"
> 
> La mia domanda è: come si traduce *sinon autant que*?
> Può andare qualcosa come "almeno finché"? Ossia:
> "...se i principi usurpano qualcosa dell'autorità di Dio, che non gli si obbedisca affatto, almeno finché si potrà fare senza offendere Dio".
> 
> letterale sarebbe 'se non fintanto che si possa fare' ....
> ma poi diventa 'almeno fintanto che/ finché'
> 
> Ciao e grazie!
> 
> B.


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ti ringrazio Vale!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Marco, 
Non ho niente da aggiungere su "finché", ma avrei due domande : 
- in "che non gli si obbedisca", *gli* è un'antica forma letteraria per *loro* ? O adoperi l'uso moderno ?
- scusa, perché affatto (point = pas, senza alcun rafforzamento) ? 
Un caro saluto .
F.


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

matoupaschat said:


> - in "che non gli si obbedisca", *gli* è un'antica forma letteraria per *loro* ? O adoperi l'uso moderno ?



No no, mi sono semplicemente distratto nel riportarlo nel thread... Certo, è "loro".



matoupaschat said:


> - scusa, perché affatto (point = pas, senza alcun rafforzamento)?



Mi pareva volesse essere categorico. Quindi non c'è nessuna idea di rafforzamento?

Ciao!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho verificato e confermo : non c'è il minimo rafforzamento . Il CNRTL (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/point) dà soltanto : _Var. vieillie, littér. ou pop. de pas1_.


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Benissimo, grazie matoupaschat!!


----------

